# Shotgun for youth turkey hunter



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I am looking at a Rossi 410/.22 combo. But I am afraid that a 410 is just too small for a turkey hunt. I am just looking for opinions on youth shotguns and gauge appropriate for turkey. OH ya he is 9 and only ever shot a .22


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I think the .410 is capable of killing a turkey, but it leaves very little margin for error. I believe Rossi offers the same combination in a 20 guage and 22 combo though don't they? or maybe that was an option on the rossi trifecta they offered a little while back. 

my daughter (now 12) started off with a remington 870, in 20 guage. the biggest reason was with her shorter length of pull it was easy to find a spare stock that I could cut down the butt end by an additional inch and a half, without ruining the original. I also added a limbsaver recoil pad. 

in my opinion, just from watching my daughter, there are 3 things that will quickly make a kid not want to shoot a gun. The recoil, the noise, and bad fit. If your child is struggling to support the gun because it's pushed too far out in front of them, they'll struggle, shoot poorly, and get discouraged.

The recoil issue may or may not be a girl thing. She hates the recoil and noise, conversely I have to remind my 9 year old boy to put his hearing protection on, and he's happy to shoot the 20 guage as well as her .243.

Meantime, she actually saved enough money to go half on a tristar youth semi-auto that has a lot less felt recoil. 

either way, good luck with the upcoming hunt.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the input I just looked at the 20 gauge 870 youth. I like it but was hoping for the 3 in one from the trifecta. It is offered in .20 gauge/.243/.22 lr.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> I believe Rossi offers the same combination in a 20 guage and 22 combo though don't they? or maybe that was an option on the rossi trifecta they offered a little while back.


I highly recommend staying away from this combo unless you get a serious limbsaver for it. I bought one to use for my scouts & after 10 shots of the 20ga, I packed it up & sold it first chance I got. Next day my shoulder was black & blue.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

What about a 28 ga.? Friend of mine has an over under in it, I think it's a Tristar. He is a big fellow, so he calls it his "First shotgun by FisherPrice". If I remember the rules correct you have use 5 shot or bigger. Three years ago when I got my first was with a pheasant 5 shot load. Just need a good head shot........

Good luck with the search.


----------



## foreverbowhunter (Jan 4, 2011)

i


WasatchOutdoors said:


> I think the .410 is capable of killing a turkey, but it leaves very little margin for error. I believe Rossi offers the same combination in a 20 guage and 22 combo though don't they? or maybe that was an option on the rossi trifecta they offered a little while back.
> 
> my daughter (now 12) started off with a remington 870, in 20 guage. the biggest reason was with her shorter length of pull it was easy to find a spare stock that I could cut down the butt end by an additional inch and a half, without ruining the original. I also added a limbsaver recoil pad.
> 
> ...


i started out with the youth 20guage 870 also but i put a crack in the wood on the pump stock i think its because it wasn't made for a 10 degree weather rain and snow avid waterfowler but it is what it is i have had no problems with it taking down ducks. it would be a great gun for turkeys just shot placement would be critical now I've graduated to a 12 gauge browning bps had no problems with it either. but if i were turkey hunting i would have my bow in hand and let the muzzy do the rest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Something you want to read...

http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/201 ... turkey.pdf

Firearms and archery
equipment
Utah Code § 23-20-3 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-54-5
Turkeys may be taken only with a bow and
broadhead arrows, or a shotgun no larger than 10
gauge and no smaller than 20 gauge, firing shot
between BB and no. 6 in size.

Even though a 410 with a proper loading of tss 9 shot is more then capable of killing a gobbler but its not allowed in Utah. Looks like you need to start with a youth 20 gauge. Look at a semi to reduce recoil and if you really want to give him an advantage of power and pellet count look at these for a load to try.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/de ... ber=586087


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

if you are going to get a semi-auto, i dont know if they still have any, but we bought the tristar semi auto youth model in 20 gauge off of cabelas clearance rack for just over 200 bucks. They had it marked down because it was a "discontinued camo pattern" i've had a chance to shoot it (after pretty much bribing my 12 year old girl to let dad have a crack at it, because she helped pay for it) and there's almost no recoil at all. she's put a couple hundred rounds through it without any issues and we've used it in some COLD temperatures without incident.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Check out the Mossberg Super Bantam 20ga. The stock has adjustable spacers that you can add/remove to grow with the kid. The turkey version comes all camo with good sights. My son was really small when we went on our first turkey hunt down in TX. I took all the spacers off...added a few lb's of lead shot in the hollow of the stock and threw on a Simms slip on recoil pad. Ended up putting a red dot sight on it as well. We practiced shooting with 2 3/4 light loads and I patterned the gun for him with the turkey loads. He shot a few of the turkey loads before we went and they rocked him pretty good, but didn't hurt him or discourage him from wanting to shoot. We used shooting sticks as well and that really helped.

Auto's are great to reduce the recoil as mentioned, if they can handle the weight of the gun.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you for all the info guy's. Looks like it will be a 20 gauge now I just need to decide which one. I am thinking pump cause if I get him a semi suto then he will always want a semi auto and before you know it I will still be using my old 870 and he will have a super black eagle II.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Pay the extra $50 and get the Weatherby SA-08 youth model 20ga over those Tristars, you and your kid will never regret it.

As for weight most turkeys are shot setting down from an ambush position, kids should be able to prop up heavier guns on their knees and fire them with no trouble.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I got my daughter the mossberg bantam and it fits the kid well and the recoil is less than the Rossi single shot I bought her last year. I don't like to shoot the Rossi because of the recoil issue.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

So I am really leaning towards the Mossberg 500 Bantam in 20 Gauge. Pretty much cause it is only $217.00...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

2litl2l8 said:


> So I am really leaning towards the Mossberg 500 Bantam in 20 Gauge. Pretty much cause it is only $217.00...


The Mossberg is a great choice. I have bought two of these for the grand kids and they always work flawlessly. Choke tubes are available from Mossberg at fair prices and parts and service will always be available. Not quite as smooth as an 870 but every bit as durable and long lasting.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> 2litl2l8 said:
> 
> 
> > So I am really leaning towards the Mossberg 500 Bantam in 20 Gauge. Pretty much cause it is only $217.00...
> ...


The Bantam comes with 3 chokes also. 
The gun works good on pheasants also......


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

The Mossberg 20g with a Black Diamond turkey choke and the right 3" load kills turkeys every bit as well as my 12g 3 1/2" gun, but I would definitely recommend letting the child practice with light 2 3/4" target loads as the recoil is a bit stout with the turkey loads. My son killed his first turkey at 9 years old with this combo and killed a number of pheasant this fall with it as well using the IC choke.


----------



## naldox (Apr 8, 2011)

2litl2l8 said:


> I am looking at a Rossi 410/.22 combo. But I am afraid that a 410 is just too small for a turkey hunt. I am just looking for opinions on youth shotguns and gauge appropriate for turkey. OH ya he is 9 and only ever shot a .22


I have a Rossi 410/.22 combo try to look this maybe you'll like it.


----------

